# How to connect to other PC through INTERNET???



## : SPiRiT : (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey... is it possible that i can "SEE, BROWSE,USE and RUN programs on another person's PC through INTERNET!!!" With the PERMISSION of the user of the other PC... its kind of providing remote help.. by actually connecting to the other PC... this is because.. my friend got lots of pics on his PC... and the idiot such a dummy that he doesnt know how to resize(reduce dimesions to reduce the KBs) the pics to be sent through mail... so i thouight if i cud see the pics on his PC and then edit them on his PC and then send it to my comp..... Is this LEGALLY possible cause the person actually invited me to do that...PLs help....
PS. i believe HACKING is having an UNAUTHORISED access to another PC. am very well authorized coz i very well know the person(both of us use Windows XP Pro)


----------



## william (Feb 27, 2006)

hey! dude its illegal but if you want it then you can do something by Remote Assistance .


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey i think there is something like VPN [virtual private network].


----------



## nach p (Feb 28, 2006)

VNC is the software (VIRTUAL NETWORK COMPUTER).It allows you to access  the pc but with its owners permission only i.e asks configured passwored.
You can edit pics  and mail it .But dont do any other without any permission.

Moderators if this  post is illegal then plese edit or delete this.


----------



## : SPiRiT : (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey.. thanx... But i think Windows Xp it self has some kind of such programs... when i have a look at the Services.msc  one can find a service called REMOTE REGISTRY...(I think i gives access to the REGISTRY ITSELF) So i dont think i'll be doing any thing ILLEGAL....And the System PROPERTIES Has a TAB that gives referance to some remote assiatance settings.... but i dunno how to use them... through the internet that is...

I even read on the net that the ISP's consider any kind of such connection as ILLEGAL... i think i understood it vaguely.. but pls help... 
And use other softwares... require the software to be installed on both the machines. Isnt IT???


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 28, 2006)

remote assistance is what u need. as both of u have win xp both must be having it. u just need others permission and it shld be enabled on both compu's.


----------



## ravimevcha (Feb 28, 2006)

www.gotomypc.com is providing services to access PC thru internet.
they r providing free trial period also...


----------

